

Kinect 2, Seneg, Siri Are Moving Towards Ultimate Interfaces  - dcaldwell
http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/12/near-term-computer-interfaces-kinect-2.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fadvancednano+%28nextbigfuture%29

======
fragsworth
> "When you ask or instruct Siri to do something, it first sends a little
> audio file of what you said over the air to some Apple servers, which use a
> voice recognition system from a company called Nuance to turn the speech –
> in a number of languages and dialects – into text. A huge set of Siri
> servers then processes that to try to work out what your words actually
> mean. That's the crucial NLU part, which nobody else yet does on a phone."

Android phones have been doing this _long before_ Siri came out. I am still
amazed (and annoyed) at how often people claim Apple to be the first to
produce things without even the smallest bit of research to see if it's
actually true.

